# My breasts have stopped hurting. Does this mean I'm not pregnant?



## Tina Bee

Today i am 7/8 dpo and my nipples have been hurting since ovulation. When i woke up i noticed that they've completely stopped hurting. Does this mean im not pregnant? Im on 50 mg of clomid and this is my second round. First round my nipples hurted until i got my period. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Tina Bee

Anyone?


----------



## moonie901

Mines stopped hurtin yesterday so i was wondering the same thing but today they're back sore


----------



## Tina Bee

Maybe mines will do the same. How many dpo are you?


----------



## TaylrMade2011

I'm like 12 dpo I guess and I havent had sore boobs throughout this entire cycle..well, except for some tingles every now and then and usually only on one boob..weird..I usually get sore nips pretty bad right before the witch...our bodies are soooo complex..sooo who knows right???


----------



## moonie901

I'm 6 dpo and usually my boobs hurt so bad that i hate to remove my bra. I'm just gone wait and see....I'm so temped to poas lol


----------



## TaylrMade2011

moonie901 said:


> I'm 6 dpo and usually my boobs hurt so bad that i hate to remove my bra. I'm just gone wait and see....I'm so temped to poas lol

The only time I've ever heard a woman say that is when she was PG...I hope thats the case 4 you hun...but I also hope you hold out and wait n see if the witch shows first..:dohh:

I misread your post..oops..usually sore boobs like that are a sign of PG...but I did read a post that a woman's first symptom was not having the usual sore breast....go figure...its so hard to be a woman!!! lol


----------



## Tina Bee

I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## Willma

Hi all,

I tink it depends on the progesterone levels and just because your breasts stop hurting doesn't mean your not pregnant, the symptom fluctuates throughout and it differs for everyone.

I'm day 3/4 PO (this is our second month trying) and my breasts are killing me, they are sooo swollen and sore, yet I'm not due my AF for another 9 days, never had this symptom this early before. I do get sore breasts befor my AF and have to support them when I go up and down stairs but usually its like 3 days before and I'm getting that now, however I don't want to get my hopes up.

I also got this really weird right ovarian/uterine pain, not sure what that is.

Anyhow good luck to all :dust:


----------



## Tina Bee

Well all my other symptoms have disappeared so i think af might be on her way. However i just got off the phone with my sister who told me she never had any symptoms during any of pregnancies so maybe im following suit.


----------

